
Rust IDE Built Using the IntelliJ Platform - diezge
https://github.com/intellij-rust/intellij-rust
======
kozak
Am I the only one who thinks that Rust will really take off only when IntelliJ
releases an IDE for it?

~~~
diezge
Nope - I'm certain it would generate a huge amount of interest in the
language. I just haven't seen anything from them to suggest it's in their
plans, sadly...

